# comparing breeders in omaha area



## ttutah5 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

We are definitely getting a havanese this winter, but I need some input on two breeders. Has anyone ever used Rave'n Havanese out of Homer Ne or Happy Trails Havanese. both are AKC registered and seem very reputable, but I just need some input on a very important decision.


Thanks


----------



## Julie Palmer (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello, I don't have extensive information on those breeders, but I have seen and heard from my friends that show havanese about Marlene's dogs.

Are you only looking at these two breeders? A good friend of mine who has taught me everything I know about havanese recently had a litter sired by a top dog in the nation. I am not sure if she has any available, but since you are looking to obtain a puppy this winter; I could put you in touch with her, as she is a real good resource. I am also willing to help you, as I know about how scary the decision is; ask me and I will answer from what I know. I live in the Wichita area (and my friend does too).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know of Happy Trails. Marlene was someone I considered for a puppy before getting my Quincy. I did not buy from Marlene because she did not have the exact dog I was looking for. She (according to her website) health tests,but seems to have alot of puppies available all the time. I'm not sure why that is....but I would defintely talk with her and ask to see the health testing that was done and also I would question her about the puppies she always seems to have available.

The other breeder you asked about,I do not know and have not heard of. 

Just as a warning----BE VERY CAREFUL-----Nebraska and Kansas seem to have alot of puppy mills and you certainly do not want to fall into one of these "messes".


----------



## KandLKidz (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a breeder in Iowa. I haven't heard of RavN but have heard of Happy Trails. You want to be sure that all health testing has been done on parents. You want to check the living conditions of the dogs that she has. How well the mom was taken care of and puppies. 

Is the breeder a show person, still shows dogs regularly, member of Havanese clubs, etc.

How often does she breed her females. A female that is bred every six months is not good. Mom doesn't have time to recover the pregnancy.

There are many good websites that have information on finding the right breeder. Do some research before you buy.

Be careful, their are alot of puppy mills in this area.

Hope this helps,

Linda


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Marlene sent me all health records for my pup Beanie; she is responsible and reputable. Her daughter Christie also is a breeder and they share the same website; I really don't think they qualify as a puppymill. If you are in doubt, go see for yourself. Remember it's always possible to obtain an inferior dog from a so called reputable breeder as my friend seems to have done when she paid $2000 for her dog who has now developed chondrodysplasia, is lacking teeth and looks more like a jackrabbit than a Havanese. I agree, always do thorough research and speak with and visit the breeder before buying.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

My little guy Kobe is from Raven Havanese in Homer. He is a 10 month old Chocolate and has been the best dog. I have recommened them to friends. My experience with Sherry was outstanding. I definitely would get another from her. Now, he is just a pet for me. I didn't check out bloodlines or anything like that. Picked him purely on personality!!


----------

